# listing ZFS pool name in fixit mode



## da1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a 8.2-amd64 machine on which I blew up the boot blocks (isn't booting any more). It's s supermicro server btw and we have a ZFSonRooT setup there. 

The way I want to go about fixing it is booting into single user mode, mounting all the datasets, undoing the modification I did to the boot blocks, recompiling and installing the "old" version of the boot blocks for the system to boot.

The problem is that after I boot a 8.2-DVD and then go to fixit mode, load the opensolaris and the zfs modules, I cannot list the ZFS pool name (I don;t know the ZFS pool name because I didn;t setup this machine) and without the name, I cannot import the pool to fix the boot blocks.

So, my question is if there is a way to list the zpool in single user mode so that I know which pool I have to import or if there might be another way of fixing this problem.

LE: already tried 
	
	



```
zpool list
```
and
	
	



```
zpool import
```
 but no good.


----------



## olav (Aug 5, 2011)

What about /sbin/zfs and /sbin/zpool ?


----------



## da1 (Aug 5, 2011)

olav said:
			
		

> What about /sbin/zfs and /sbin/zpool ?


Makes no difference but I realized that I didn't have the LSI raid-controller module loaded (tws.ko) which I eventually downloaded from their website and loaded it via a usb stick. The pool is now imported and I can continue rebuilding the boot blocks (although I have some issued right now but not thread related).


----------

